# Please help 😞



## Lailuu (Nov 29, 2021)

I have a nearly two year old hen. She hasn’t been well for a month now. She started out looking puffed up and had a lot of diarrhoea. I took her inside and she slowly went down hill. Drinking a lot of water and not eating. I took her to the vet and he gave her antibiotics. 
I gave her the course and she seemed to be getting better. For 2 days she was becoming herself again. Then the next day back to diarrhoea and not eating much. Her crop stopped emptying fully over night. I gave her olive oil in a syringe and massaged it to no avail. 
I decided to take her to another vet. She said that her crop was impacted and that she could surgically empty it. She did so. She gave her more antibiotics and a solution for her water to treat for coxiodosis. After a day of two she started eating more. 
Then she stopped eating and would only eat a little greens. This is where we currently are. She walks around but only eats broccoli. She’s too weak to stand the cold outside for long so I’ve made her a warm nest in the downstairs bathroom. Her comb is pale. Any insight from people who have had a similar experience would be great. She isn’t getting better or worse and doesn’t seem to be in any pain. She makes noises and isn’t huddled up all day. 
oh and we have 2 other hens who are fine. 
Thank you in advance. 😊


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did they check her for egg peritonitis? Was she laying normally before all this started or was it hit or miss?

That is the first thing I look at when a two year old bird goes off like that.


----------



## Lailuu (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank you for your response. I’m at my wits end. 
yes she did check her for this and said this wasn’t the cause. She was laying normally before all of this. Two days before she started acting sick she was making rubber eggs. She hasn’t laid since.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For how long was she laying rubber eggs?


----------



## Lailuu (Nov 29, 2021)

For 2 days


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's been treated with antibiotics that didn't clear whatever it is. Whatever was causing her to be down is still there because once the antibiotics stopped she backslid. The crop not emptying is one of those things that can happen when they are ill. 

I'm still leaning towards the reproduction tract being the culprit. Can you get one of the vets to do an X-ray? That might tell the tale of what is going on.


----------

